# How to get rid of under eye circles?



## Rebecca1963 (Jan 24, 2014)

Want to know how to get rid of dark circles under eyes


----------



## Evecos (Jan 25, 2014)

I used every product out there DO NOT fall into the same trap I did. The onlything that works is something called Eye Rid, but is expensive good luck.


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 25, 2014)

I like this product by Maybelline


----------



## lebeautydiaries (Jan 27, 2014)

If you're meaning how to remove under eye circles with makeup, I always use a concealer that's lighter than my natural skintone. I really like Hard Candy's Glamoflauge. It will literally cover _anything_. I swear by this stuff. Depending on your skin, it might be too heavy to wear alone.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 28, 2014)

Caffeine. This is why coffee and tea bags work wonders. If you are looking for a great product, I highly recommend 100% Pure's Coffee Bean Eye Cream and Marc Jacobs Remedy Concealer Pen.


----------



## leorexbooster (Jan 28, 2014)

For me, nothing beats getting a good sleep. Doing this gives you a lot of benefits. You are skin even gets better because the body is able to replenish the cells that were lost along the way. You can work with concealers but they will not be there permanently. Invest on something worthwhile already.


----------



## Evlin (Feb 17, 2014)

You can try some home remedies that actually works very well for dark circles. Home remedies that can be used to reduce dark circles and brighten your eyes easily.

Here are a few tips to deal with dark circles:

- Drink lots of water. For anything related to health, water is still the best beverage.

- Include a lot of green leafy veggies in your diet. Also include food rich in Vitamin A and E.

- You can also place used tea bag (cold) on your eyes which helps lessen the darkness - Avoid exposing your skin to harsh rays of the sun. Especially for the eyes, wear sunglasses whenever you step out in the sun

- Massage Vitamin E or almond oil around the eyes without touching the eyes (massage must strictly be external). This improves blood circulation.

- Get a lot of sleep. Sleeplessness is a culprit for most health problems. Have a set routine and have regular sleep timing. Make sure you get at least 8 hours of sleep.

Hope it will help you!

- Indulge in some kind of exercise like walking, jogging. Yoga, especially pranayama is known to improve skin health.

- Grate raw potato, squeeze the juice and apply the juice under your eyes for 10 minutes. Alternatively, you can also place thin slices of potato on your eyes (with them closed) every night before you retire. This is one of the most popular and time-tested home remedies for dark circles.

- Take two thin slices of cucumber and place them on your eyes. This removes the puffiness and cools the eyes - Dip cotton in rose water and place them on your eyes.


----------



## Shermeen (Feb 18, 2014)

I've tried products but I always end up going to the natural remedies. Drinking water and plenty of sleep are a must but you can also apply rosewater and seal with coconut oil. I rarely have to use concealer anymore, it works wonders! Good luck. Mod Edit - Please no links to personal blog or YouTube channels, as per our Terms of Service, thank you!


----------



## TheTouchofAloe (Feb 18, 2014)

I recommend the Serum made from the Aloe Ferox plant. It is for all skin types. This combination, being one of the most powerful anti-oxidants and regenerating formulations, at the same time activates collagen production, helping to alleviate the appearance of fine lines, wrinkles, treats pigmentation and revise the skin to a soft, supple and radiant appearance. We highly recommended this serum for all ages and skin types. The products are paraben free. The product is on ebay under Aloe Ferox products and for the quality the price tag is affordable. Directions of Use: Apply to the skin at night after cleansing and toning. Leave till completely absorbed and then apply your night moisturizer suited for your skin type.


----------



## Emily Kristina (Feb 19, 2014)

Well there are some ways to get rid of bags/circles under the eyes, concealer is a good thing to use but before you do that you can use a cold spoon and put it under your eye to get rid of circles then you can put concealer on after, but mainly thing is never compromise with your sleep. If your eyes get proper sleep then you will not face the problem of dark circles.


----------



## tony (Feb 25, 2014)

Use pond's age mirakel .


----------



## melliemelissa (Feb 28, 2014)

Does eye roll on work for under eye dark-circle.


----------



## melliemelissa (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautybybrett* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






I like this product by Maybelline
Seems to be effective


----------



## Courtnee (Feb 28, 2014)

Well here is a HOME REMEDY that I have heard is really good, worth a try. You might not believe this but... RAW POTATOES ON YOUR EYES. this works because of the potassium in the rawness of potatoes. This gets rid of the dark circles under eyes. ALL THE BEST GIRLS.


----------



## Courtnee (Feb 28, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't realize that there was already a post for my reply before.... I didn't read them properly. :-


----------



## hotpinkglitter (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lebeautydiaries* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you're meaning how to remove under eye circles with makeup, I always use a concealer that's lighter than my natural skintone. I really like Hard Candy's Glamoflauge. It will literally cover _anything_. I swear by this stuff. Depending on your skin, it might be too heavy to wear alone.

Yes, this. I wear the lightest color they make and it works like a dream!


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 8, 2014)

I've never heard of the brand hard candy, where can I get that? I'm 25 and use bobbi brown but I need something more, it gets stuck in my very fine wrinkles and makes the prominent, so does my bare minerals in that area only, trying to find something that doesn't do that!


----------



## Ginanimal (Mar 8, 2014)

@twotonetiff You can buy Hard Candy at Walmart and walmart.com


----------



## jolive213 (May 24, 2014)

Earlier I post about it on my blog... Here are the tips-


Drink complete quantity of water ( 3 liters/day for men and 2.2 liter/day for women).
Put cucumber on eyes for around 15 minutes daily.
Take 8 hours sleep if possible.
I'm sure it all will help you.


----------



## sophialewis (Apr 3, 2015)

You can try home remedies on your affected skin area such as almond oil, cucumber, Raw potato, Rose water, Tomato, lemon juice. These are best skin toners, apply one of this remedy about 15 – 20 minutes daily, they would helps you to get rid of dark circles, if not then consult with your skin care specialist for best treatment and advice.


----------



## kristenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Eyes are a beautiful part of our face It is important that with external preventions we must also formulate our lifestyle, our diet and sleep. When it comes to eyes, there is not much we can do. Most of the eye packs are single ingredients and no mixtures are really required. Go for Natural Almond oil,Cucumber,Raw Potato for more details you can visit to Ladiesfashion(http://www.ladiesandfashion.com/dark-circle-remedies/)


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 8, 2015)

Rebecca1963 said:


> Want to know how to get rid of dark circles under eyes


Before going to bed, apply a little almond oil over the dark circles and gently massage it into the skin. Leave it on overnight. The next morning, wash it off with cold water. Follow this remedy daily until the dark circles disappear.


----------



## Delamer (Apr 10, 2015)

I can tell you some which I used to get rid under eye circle,

Cut cucumber thin slices and keep on your eye for 10 minutes then wash.

Potato slices you can use, or mix tomato juice  and lime juice together then apply around your eye keep it for 5 to 10 minutes and wash with water.

But any how go to a ladies spa and get their treatments as well.

Hope you can get rid of this problem.


----------



## Muteki (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi,

Personally I think these 5 ways helps with my eyes circles and eyes bags:

1. Get your beauty sleep. Get plenty of sleep nightly. It’s not entirely clear why inadequate sleep results in dark circles under the eyes, but lack of sleep tends to cause the skin to become paler (thus increasing the appearance of darkness under the eyes), and reduces circulation. Place two or more pillows under your head when you sleep or take a nap. This prevents the puffiness that occurs when liquid gathers in the lower eyelid.

2. Cold Therapy: Wrap a few ice cubes in a soft napkin and place it under your eyes. This reduces the dilation and discoloration in the blood vessels. Instead of an ice pack, you could also try a bag of frozen peas, a chilled teabag and a cold spoon.

3. Saline Spray: Relieve your nasal congestion by rinsing your sinuses with a saltwater solution or an over the counter saline spray. This should help alleviate dark circles.

4. My favorite and result almost immediate is this product "INSTANTLY AGELESS" from this website www.wellnesseternally.jeunesseglobal.com

5. Increase your intake of vitamin A, C, K &amp; E.

Hope it's helpful to you as it is to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melliemelissa (May 23, 2015)

Hey guys I found a wonderful post to reduce the under eye dark circles and eye bags naturally. Here is the link hope you'll with love it https://groomingandskincare.wordpress.com/2015/02/10/how-to-remove-under-eye-bags-without-surgery/


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 28, 2015)

Rebecca1963 said:


> Want to know how to get rid of dark circles under eyes


Tomatoes are an excellent solution for getting rid of dark circle, as it naturally helps to decrease the dark circles and also makes the skin soft and supple.


----------



## makeupcakes (May 29, 2015)

A trick I learned while working at MAC is to put their pure orange studio skin finish concealer on your dark circles first. The orange cancels out any bluet and purpley tones. Then put the same concealer in your skin tone on top. Works like a charm! You could also try www.mybeautymatches.com. It makes you take a beauty quiz to find out your hair colour, skin type, beauty concerns, etc, and then gives you your top 3 matches in each category. I hope that helps!


----------



## Ashley Calisto (Jun 13, 2015)

STORM (O.0) said:


> Well here is a HOME REMEDY that I have heard is really good, worth a try. You might not believe this but... RAW POTATOES ON YOUR EYES. this works because of the potassium in the rawness of potatoes. This gets rid of the dark circles under eyes. ALL THE BEST GIRLS.


Definitely going to try this technique! I've been trying to drink more water and eat healthier foods but the raw potato is intriguing, I hope it works on my under eye circles, I hate using a lot of makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for the tip!


----------



## pinkytrendy (Jun 25, 2015)

Get enough sleep and Skinfood Salmon Concealer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also heard from a friend that face yoga and sunflower oil help big time.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jun 27, 2015)

I have terrible undereye circles that are hereditary and I've tried many products and home remedies. My go to product is makeup forever's HD concealer. It really makes a difference in the way my under eye circles look.


----------



## SaraBiston (Jul 2, 2015)

In most cases, the dark circles under the eyes are blood vessels that can be seen through the skin which causess eye circled and face looking so bad but while researching on it I found "Solvaderm Brand" EYEVEGE product which is scientifically proved to improve micro-circulation in the under-eye zone and lighten unsightly dark circles.


----------



## MandyMom62 (Jul 16, 2015)

There are lots of good tips and tricks here, some of which I'd like to still try, but I have to say that I've seen so much improvement in my under eye circles since I've switched my skin care regime. I use all Meaningful Beauty products, and that includes a lifting eye creme. I'm not in my twenties anymore so I've started seeing some wrinkles which this creme helps with, but it also helps with dark circles and any puffiness.

But also it's important to have a good concealer. I've found using the right skin care products and makeup is the best. But you never want to cake on product under your eyes.. always turns into a mess! And only use your ring finger to apply creams or makeup because the skin under your eyes is so sensitive and that finger applies the lightest touch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I actually learned that from the Meaningful Beauty Twitter page! https://twitter.com/MeaningfulBty

So follow to see if they have any other beauty tips to share


----------



## SaraBiston (Jul 17, 2015)

The face become worse looking due to swollen and under eye patches for this I always use Eyeveg which help  to brighten my eye skin, protect my eye skin from environmental and provide innovative skin care treatment.


----------



## candylion (Jul 20, 2015)

The good way is to sleep early and eat healthy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mkajordan (Jul 28, 2015)

Great question! It depends on your skin color and skin tone. But I like to use MaryKay's Volu-Firm eye repair cream. It repairs the circles, wrinkles and bags under my eyes.

**admin removed links**


----------



## SaraBiston (Jul 29, 2015)

The dark circle under the eyes are blood vessels that can be seen through the skin causes eye circled. There are various cosmetics available in the market on it. I've read a review on Eyevage a innovative skin care treatment which are design to lighten the skin surface and help to fade eye circled.


----------



## DisneyDisaster (Jul 29, 2015)

I have found that applying concealer in a triangle under my eye works much better than simply covering the dark circle as it helps to blend it into the cheek rather than almost highlighting the dark circles


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jul 30, 2015)

Rebecca1963 said:


> Want to know how to get rid of dark circles under eyes


Hi..hello..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Remove all eye makeup, like eyeliner and mascara, before going to sleep. Anything that irritates eyes can leave them watery and puffy, reduce salt in your diet to reduce puffiness, arrange your life to reduce stress less


----------



## Immaculate (Jan 11, 2016)

Good sleep is a must. Potatoes, cucumbers, rose water, papaya greatly help in reducing dark circles. You can also try using almond oil, a known-to-work ingredient that helps reduce under eye dark circles. Gently massage under your eyes and you're to see effective results very soon. Vitamin e is yet another great alternative to treat your dark circles. I happened to find a list of home remedies that greatly help in reducing dark circles.


----------



## PayalThakre (Jan 12, 2016)

Dark circles under your eyes can make you look tired or ill. You may feel self-conscious about them, particularly if they are really noticeable. Dark circles can indicate an unhealthy lifestyle, from poor nutrition and dehydration to lack of sleep and prevalence of allergies.

To get rid of dark circles you may use Eyevage, which is a multi-action age-defying cream developed by leading dermatologists to address the varied and complex issues that most commonly affect mature skin in the eye area. Concentrated anti-aging serum penetrates quickly to improve micro-circulation in the under-eye zone and lighten unsightly dark circles. This cream has no side effects and give best result if used twice a daily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lin1018 (Jan 13, 2016)

I agree with the majority of the posters. For me sleep &amp; water are the best solutions for me coupled with applying my Monsia night repair moisturizer followed by Vit E Oil. I am sure the hyaluronic acid and the vit E oil helps control the dark circles.


----------



## JessicaL (Jan 14, 2016)

Well for sure the solution is to get enough of sleep. Maybe try using some cold spoon or something else pressed on the area for 5-10 sec with 1 minute break and repeat this 3 times. It does miracles you will see.


----------



## Saddison94 (Feb 5, 2016)

I never use Eye creams But I can suggest you to use dermatologist recommended product for better result. Use Eyevage a solvaderm product. It lighten discoloration and dark circles. It also minimize the appearance and severity of puffiness and eye bags.


----------



## jennifersmith2 (Mar 14, 2016)

[SIZE=12pt]You know those ice masks people wear when they are in the movies getting a facial? Or when someone has a headache? Well, I find that they work really well for under eye circles, too. The ice really helps me reduce puffiness. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Getting sleep and eating healthy are good things to do even when you don’t have skin issues. But you’d be amazed at how far these two things go. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Try using frozen masks, get plenty of sleep, and look into using an under eye cream. The cream can help diminish the appearance of dark circles.[/SIZE]


----------



## jennifersmith2 (Mar 14, 2016)

[SIZE=12pt]The Pensida under eye cream has been pretty impressive thus far. We all know how hard it is to really diminish dark under eye circles. So I’m glad to say this is working. Not sure how open you are to using a cream but it could help.[/SIZE]


----------



## Immaculate (Mar 28, 2016)

I'd personally prefer home based ingredients to treat under eye bags/circles. First and foremost, sleep well and keep stress miles away from you. A good sleep should help reduce under eye circles / dark circles. Besides, there are a whole lot of ingredients that help you get rid of your dark circles. Cucumber, potato, rose water, multani mitti (fuller's clay), papaya, vitamin E oil, almond oil, tomatoes, lemon and *green tea (I have saved the best for the last). *Potato and cucumber, you can either cut thin/thick slices of the veggies and place them under your eyes or make a juice out of it. Then pour it into your ice cube moulds and rub those potato/cucumber based ice cubes on your dark circles (people with sinus issues, this ice cube method is not for you). If you prefer to use vitamin e or almond oil to treat your dark circles, make sure you apply the oil before you go to sleep. When the oil stays over a night on your under eye area, you're sure to expect  positive results. Multanai mitti has a very cooling effect  on your skin, thereby it not only rejuvenates your skin but also fights dark circles. 

Under eye creams or roll-ons does work well but most of the time fail to provide a complete result. Dark circles might tend to fade but does not provide a fulfilling result. If you have been struggling with these under eye circles for quite some time and you can't fight it alone anymore, then you need to consult your dermatologist and undergo proper treatment to get rid of your dark circles.


----------



## flozzyanne2016 (Mar 29, 2016)

Every since I started using Vitamin A in my products, I noticed a difference and so did my co-workers. Vitamin A has unplugged my pores and evened out my skin discoloration. I used to use a brand that I bought at Walmart, but it did not work well. I now use the Made from Earth Vitamin Enhanced Firming Serum because it also reduces the oilyness of my face. Highly recommended!


----------



## Catherine-Brion (Apr 11, 2016)

We're in the same situation, Dear. after taking different creams I'm convinced there aren't any magical potions to make the circles go away. I would just suggest an orange corrector and a concealer that is 1 shade lighter than your skin tone. and believe me you will  notice some differences.


----------

